# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  How do broken ribs affect a young BP?

## Argentra

Ok, just got an update on the little pastel given to me yesterday:

The store owner (who has had classes in herp vet care tho he isn't fully certified) took a look at him and reported that he's moving around, using his tongue well, and they were able to soak off all the remnants of a bad dry shed. However, he also said it seems the poor little guy has some broken ribs about 3/4 down his body. They guess the snake might have been lost for a while, as he's also not much bigger than when they sold it to the man a month ago, and got injured then as the damage doesn't seem new.

So, they'll be trying a feeding tomorrow with a small mouse, but I wanted to know if anyone has had to deal with broken ribs in BPs before? If so, how did that affect the snake and did they fully recover? I'm not attached to the little guy yet, but I do really want to be able to bring him home safe and healthy...

----------


## ladywhipple02

I've had a couple snakes with deformed ribs before, but never one with newly broken ribs.

In any case, I would recommend feeding him smaller meals that he can swallow easily for awhile. See how he gets around, if he's moving all right... feeding is always going to be the real test. If he eats, how he eats, etc.

As always, get him to the vet for a check-up, just to make sure nothing's poking in a bad spot.

I've found that snakes are incredibly resilient creatures... they can live through a LOT of torture (sadly). Sounds like your little boy just needs some TLC and he'll be back in good shape in no time!  :Good Job:

----------


## bcampos

what are herp vet care classes? and who certifies you in such a thing?

----------


## pythontricker

can they put casts on the snake or what? forgive me if i sound stuped :Weirdface:

----------


## Thunder Kat

> what are herp vet care classes? and who certifies you in such a thing?


certain colleges teach them as a kinda side course for biology.  the two universities that i was checking out are catawba in nc and unlv in nv.  my husband and i are planing to move to vegas when we are done with school, and i want to try to get in at unlv.  as far as the broken rib i don't know if there is any thing you can do to help, maybe an antibiotic might help.

----------


## frankykeno

Personally Kathryn I wouldn't be feeding a snake that needed to see a vet first.  If no one is sure what affect broken ribs would have or the degree of injury this snake has sustained...well then I'm not sure why this pet store guy is rushing to feed a snake that should be instead heading in to see the vet immediately.

----------


## Thunder Kat

> Personally Kathryn I wouldn't be feeding a snake that needed to see a vet first.  If no one is sure what affect broken ribs would have or the degree of injury this snake has sustained...well then I'm not sure why this pet store guy is rushing to feed a snake that should be instead heading in to see the vet immediately.


 Glad you pointed that out.  Some how I over looked that he was going to try to feed.  I would think that constricting would further damage the rib!

----------


## mxrider42

I have had this problem. There is nothing a vet can do for it except tell you he has a broken rib. Since the snake is still very young its bones are still cartilidge. So they will straighten themselves out. Just give the guy time and smaller meals. He will solve the problem on his own. 
Thanks
Trey

----------


## frankykeno

Trey, not to disagree dear but I think when it comes to diagnosing what is actually wrong with this snake and suggesting a treatment plan it's likely safer in the long run to have it seen by a herp vet.  What if it's not broken ribs, or more than the ribs involved?  I may be erring on the side of caution here, but I'd always rather suggest a vet see a snake when there's something more than simple husbandry issues in play.  :Smile:

----------


## mxrider42

I called and explained the situation to my vet. He said there was nothing he could do about broken ribs. 
Every situation is a little different. I had my snake since it came out of the egg so I knew what exactly happened and when.
Getting a vet's help can never hurt you. Its better to be safe than sorry.
I never meant not to see a vet. 
Thanks and Sorry
Trey

----------


## LadyOhh

Well,

Here is my story.

I recieved a rescue animal from someone locally who couldn't take care of it. She was obviously older, and was visually scarred in several areas, as well as a cleft heat pit area (or lip). She also was very lumpy. 

I took her to the vet, got fecals, and was told that other than her outer apperance, she was healthy and looked to be a damaged WC animal from a long time ago.

Here are some of her photos. I just recently placed her in a pet home after having her for 2 years. She ate fine, did everything fine, and although her face prevented her from breathing correctly (she breathed with her mouth open), she was an amazing animal and I am glad she will live out the rest of her days in a fabulous home. 

These photos are about a year old.

----------


## Ginevive

I would think that the vet could at least give you X-rays, and point out where the exact damage is? It would not be enough for me if someone just told me that they thought it had broken ribs. 
Poor snake.. I wonder if someone stepped on it or something?

----------


## ladywhipple02

Just to clarify... the snake wasn't like this when it was sold, correct? I mean, it wasn't born with the defect, right?

----------


## Argentra

Wow. Sorry I haven't been answering all your great replies, but I was asleep  :Smile:  You guys really do a lot late at night and early in the morning.

Ok, first off...the injury looks old rather than new, so it's assumed the poor guy got lost, or as someone else said, dropped or stepped on. That would certainly explain the guy's eagerness to drop him off. *sigh* some people...
Secondly, my friend said the little guy is moving around, so there's a good chance he's adjusted and healing. The main issues when he was dropped off were that he had a horrible dry shed stuck to him, he was dehydrated and freezing cold. They warmed him up first thing and got him into a nice warm soak, and the old shed came off completely. It was while he was soaking, I imagine, that the damage was seen and checking out. Since you can't put a cast on a snake, and he is still young, my friend isn't horribly worried.
Third, yes, he will try to feed him today, and he stated that it would be a small meal - probably a hopper mouse. The main issue now is to see if he eats, or at least shows interest in feeding.

I fully intend to take this poor snake in to my vet as soon as we see how he reacts to being offered food. I can't bring him home for a few days, anyway, because I'm still getting things together to house him.  :Smile:  It was kind of a sudden thing...

Anyway, thanks for the input everyone, I really appreciate it. I'll see how he does today and give some more updates when I can. And, of course, if all ends up well I'll get plenty of pictures to post up.  :Very Happy: 

Ah, just saw that last post: Since the snake was sold from this store about a month ago, they remember him well. And he was fine and healthy when they sold him... which just makes them angrier about the treatment he apparently received.

----------


## bcampos

> certain colleges teach them as a kinda side course for biology.  the two universities that i was checking out are catawba in nc and unlv in nv.  my husband and i are planing to move to vegas when we are done with school, and i want to try to get in at unlv.  as far as the broken rib i don't know if there is any thing you can do to help, maybe an antibiotic might help.


So we're talking about an advanced first aid type class, not a veterinary class right?

----------

